# So now what do I do?



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I finally remembered - and got brave enough - to buy RMB! I went to a meat store yesterday and bought some beef rib bones! I gave one to Angel and one to Susie. My intentions were to let them have it for about 20 minutes! Yeah, right! Susie was, as figured, no problem! But Angel. . . Well he growled as soon as he figured out what it was! I couldn't look into his crate or walk by his crate without him growling! Hubby opened the crate door. He came out with his bone and of course growled if you even breathed near it! After about an hour, he had cleaned all the meat off and began chewing the bone! After about 10 minutes I was able to "throw" some cheese far enough away so that I cold pick up the bone! Crazy, I know!  I don't know what to do! I know that he isn't supposed to be allowed to do that. But I don't know how to correct it! If I try to take it, he will definitely win the fight and I will get bit! 

I need advice! 

I feel bad that I took Susie's away too soon! She will not chew on it unless he has one too! She will not take a treat unless he gets one first! She is a true golden!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is guarding the meaty bone because it is very high value. This is a training issue.  You can google resource guarding for lots of articles and tips on how to deal with this, but 'trading up' is the usual way to deal with it. I'm so glad he enjoyed it!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

In my opinion, if you give a dog a RMB, then put him in his crate and let him chew it. Leave him alone with it. When you want to take it away, do exactly what you did, open the crate and toss a really tasty treat, so that he has to go out and get it. Yes he'll growl, but that's his way of saying "don't mess with me, I have a really good bone"!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How frequently should I give him RMBs? Do you think after he gets them for a while they won't be such a big deal for him? 

I have lots of I of on resource guarding. It says he can't have the item if he is going to guard it. Makes sense. But once he has the bone, how do you "trade up" from there?? 

I am hoping it will help his teeth. I don't want him to have to be put under anesthesia for a cleaning. I figure with plaque off and the bones, it should help clean his teeth. He's not so bad with bully sticks! I can easily find something to trade up with.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I had this issue with a Malinois in the past. Trading up doesn't really work that well and it doesn't solve the issue.thats just a temporary band aid. Kinda like giving a kid candy to stop a temper tantrum. Not good. He needs to learn you are the boss and you say what he can have and when. Put a light leash and harness on him before you give him the bone. Once he has the bone you can still have control without the risk of being bitten. When he starts growling, or when you want to take the bone, tell him "give" and pull up on the leash just enough that his front feet are not quite touching the ground. Then wait for him to drop the bone and you pick it up. The key is to stay calm. Don't yell or be harsh, just firm and only say "give" once. For training purposes, he needs to relinquish the bone to you. Don't just take it away without making him drop it first. Trust me, it will get better with time and patience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! 

That's pretty much what I have done with other issues. I have had several dogs in the past and have never encountered this before. Well, we did have a shipoo that liked to bite! But he gave warning signs and he was only agressive if he felt genuinely threatened! I used to brush all 3 dogs teeth at night. Well, he would growl when I tried to pick him up, plus he was in the corner in the bathroom. So, I said okay no teeth brushing for you! But he always followed us into the bathroom. One night I got mad and just picked him up and brushed! No problems! No biting, nothing! And one of them was a chi! You can see them in my album!

Angel is very, very different! He will attack if he is accidentally stepped on or bumped! I really appreciate your advice, but I have a question or two if you don't mind? If I don't put him in his crate, he will take my golden's one away from her! Should I just let him chew his bone while I hold his leash? My intention was to let him chew for about 20 minutes at a time and just keep it in the freezer. But even with his leash on, he manages to whip around and bite! He is the devil! 

During "fetch" play, when he returns with his toy I have him drop it and sit before I throw it again! I can normally trade with him when he has something he shouldn't. If its a leaf or geese poop, no chance! He cannot get in my lap unless I invite him, he can't go through a odor before me, he has to wait for the signal before he eats, he waits for Susie to finish! He sleeps in his carrier at night in our room! He is basically a good dog! But he has this resource guarding issue! We've had I'm as a pup, 9 weeks old. His dad was mean! The owners disclosed that! But hubby wanted him anyway - that's a whole other story! 

I wanted the ones to help with his teeth. If I try to brush, he won't bite me, he just won't keep his head still or open up! I've tried just letting him lick the toothpaste off the brush, tried using several typeset finger brushes, washcloth, etc. he has Himalayan chews, nylabone (non-edible kind), bully sticks- they are okay but expensive, go away too quick, and I get nervous when he gets it down to small. 

I appreciate any advice you could give me. Sorry it's so long!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I personally wouldn't let him take chewies or bones into his crate. That is HIS space and he is more likely to get defensive. You can let him have the bone, just hook the leash to the table or something sturdy. That way he cannot go steal the bone from your other dog. When you want to take the bone, unhook the leash and just hold it taught enough to lift his front feet. That makes it difficult for them to bite because they are slightly unstable with only 2 feet on solid ground. You can also walk him away from the bone once he drops it, then go back and pick it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Could you put your other dog in a different room while she eats hers? Or keep hold of the leash while he's eating? I used to sit near Mylo when he had his chicken wings and high value items and pet him so he got used to me being around and that touching him didn't mean I'd take it away. He sounds like a very good dog otherwise. Susie sounds like a sweetie! 

I'd recommend antlers and hooves for teeth cleaning. Hooves are cheap and last forever....they're a firm favourite with mine. They like their antlers too. They last literally forever. They've had them a couple of weeks and there's barely a dent. I don't know about the US but they're pretty expensive here.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Melissa. I think I will try holding him on a leash. He will let me pet him while he eats, but if he has a very high value item like RMBs, no way!! 

I have to do a lot of work arounds and "live withs" because I am training him myself. For some reason, hubby just lets him get away with everything and does not one thing for training! 

I feel that Susie could help out, too! Hehe. She won't even give a bad sign toward him! If she wold just give a good growl once in a while, he might learn that he is NOT the pack leader! Yes, she is super sweet! I know golden's are good natured, but she is a bit ridiculous! Lol!  I have never had a dog like either of these! 

Melissa, I am still torn on what to do about letting him upstairs! I denied him access because it was easier for potty training and I was afraid the cat would hurt him! (I'm not a big cat fan!) so now, if I allow access to upstairs, he will always pee and/or poop up there! If I put a pad down, 99% of the time it is on the pad! I can't blame him for it too much because previous dogs have soiled my carpet up there!  I want him to get used to the cat and vice versa. Part of me says"so what, up there is already a mess, and eventually needs replacing! And the other part of me thinks, but he doesn't do that downstairs and I don't want him to think that upstairs is for going potty! But, is that really bad if he stays on the pad! too much to think about!! Sorry it's so lengthy!


----------

